# Harman/Ilford - Local Darkroom website



## dxqcanada

Harman Tech. (the makers of Ilford stuff) created a website to share information on local darkrooms available for rent to everyone ... and also tutoring.

Welcome to Local Dark Room by Harman Technology Ltd

They are looking to increase the number of locations, so if you know of any interested parties have them register.

Thought I would pass this on ... great idea for those that want to wet print but cannot build their own darkroom, or want to learn about it.


----------



## terri

Great site - this is so cool!!   :thumbup:

Edit: deserves a sticky


----------



## webestang64

Very cool! 

Man, I wish me and a buddy could get our rental darkroom going...........!


----------



## dxqcanada

I remember in the olden days when there were tons of darkrooms you could rent ... like Toronto Image Works.
Great that anybody can rent their personal darkrooms on this site.

Now I just have to buy a house with a large enough basement to assemble a dark wet room to setup my Durst Laborator.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Durst Laborator in the basement... sounds Frankenstein-ish, I love it! 

Thanks for posting the info.


----------



## IanG

My darkroom is part of the scheme and has been used a few times, it was also  in a feature on the scheme written by John Bentley (of the Gadget show) published in Amateur Photographer (UK).

Ian


----------



## vintagesnaps

I forget all about this. Wasn't anything close to me but then I'd been using one at a local university that since renovated that building. Maybe if they get a new art building... (which was in the budget then put on hold). I'm going to go look...


----------

